# New member Classic Gheenoe Miami



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Backflow said:


> View attachment 102890


So I got a 20 Horse Yamaha 4 stroke. 
I’m pretty hefty at 230-240. Since my layout is bare bones I will be just sitting down on the back bench , until I can afford a grab bar. 
Is a jackplate NECESSARY to run florida bay in this set up ??


Thank you!


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I run my classic with no jackplate. It is unnecessary. A grab bar gets in the way on these small gheenoes unless you are pretty skinny though if you want to stand you really gotta have it in these. The Grab bar's is one more thing to maneuver around when moving from the back of the boat to the front if you plan to fish from the front of the boat with a trolling motor. You may want a small cooler that sits right in front of the rear back seat. If you sit on the cooler this moves your weight a little bit forward which helps to plane out at lower speeds. You then need a tiller extension. You can make one with PVC or buy one. There is a guy on this site that sells pretty sweet carbon fiber ones for around $100.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Sethsawyer said:


> I run my classic with no jackplate. It is unnecessary. A grab bar gets in the way on these small gheenoes unless you are pretty skinny though if you want to stand you really gotta have it in these. The Grab bar's is one more thing to maneuver around when moving from the back of the boat to the front if you plan to fish from the front of the boat with a trolling motor. You may want a small cooler that sits right in front of the rear back seat. If you sit on the cooler this moves your weight a little bit forward which helps to plane out at lower speeds. You then need a tiller extension. You can make one with PVC or buy one. There is a guy on this site that sells pretty sweet carbon fiber ones for around $100.


Hey Seth,
Thank you so much for the input. I am definitely going to try the small cooler idea before a grab bar. The more open room on the boat the better. I always thought I would want to stand while driving, but sitting down doesn't seem all too bad. 

For the tiller extension, definitely going to go the PVC route with some cross hair cuts from a Sawzall and slipping it on with a clamp/brace.

As for the Max LBS rating. of 530. 
The Yamaha is 130lbs 
myself am 230lbs. -------390
5gal tank 40lbs ------- 430
Open -------------------100lbs??
Has anyone, under calm conditions , ever exceeded this limit by perhaps 100lbs or so due to the weight of another husky angler? No extra gear, no big cooler, just essential fishing gear.

Its looking like after the gastric sleeve that Santa is bringing maybe I'll be able to take that fat family member fishing some trout. If not I'll have to go after petite women, I have no skinny friends


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I’ve thrown my whole family in to run to spots to look for shark teeth and for the occasional family fishing trip. On a calm day no prob, but you get any kind of chop and The freeboard is so low you are in danger of taking on water. With a bulge pump I wouldn’t feel to scared in light chop. I definitely wouldn’t go anywhere where you might have a rough run home.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Sethsawyer said:


> I’ve thrown my whole family in to run to spots to look for shark teeth and for the occasional family fishing trip. On a calm day no prob, but you get any kind of chop and The freeboard is so low you are in danger of taking on water. With a bulge pump I wouldn’t feel to scared in light chop. I definitely wouldn’t go anywhere where you might have a rough run home.


Awesome. I got this thing for Flamingo/solo outings but I do like to take my pops every now and then for some snapper or trout out of North Biscayne. I'd definitely stick it to the flats and go according to weather. Im at 230 pops is like 260. I'll definitely take the go pro out. Luckily I wouldn't plan on going far with the boat under that load


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Had the maiden voyage and finally got a feeling for the classic. 

Everything Seth said was spot on. I’m at 230 on the back bench and noticed when I leaned forward a bit (even the slightest amount of shifting forward) would make this boat plane out.

I was a bit nervous as to if I had made the right decision with this boat. 

The only cons I can say (I like to learn my limits fast ) was that in rough water if you go reverse or stop you have a good chance of swamping this boat. As well as standing on the back bench to pull the tiller start rope in rough water. I had a pretty ok wave come at a weird angle and break over the transom of the boat. I don’t have a electric bilge only manual, but it was fine. I will be putting a cooler infront if the back bench and I will be putting the tiller extension soon .

the next con I found in this little canoe was that it was hard to pole from the back bench with only myself in it(haven’t gotten a feel for 2ppl in the boat )I felt more comfortable standing on the middle bench and using my telescopic push pole at a shorter length 

I will be spending thanksgiving in Flamingo fishing this boat on the front side. I thought I would have more control poling but in wind this boat moves around. It just makes poling the flats a bit more strategic , like looking at the flats as a slide sorta,you can only steer it’s direction as opposed to pushing against strong wind and current.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Backflow said:


> Hey Seth,
> Thank you so much for the input. I am definitely going to try the small cooler idea before a grab bar. The more open room on the boat the better. I always thought I would want to stand while driving, but sitting down doesn't seem all too bad.
> 
> For the tiller extension, definitely going to go the PVC route with some cross hair cuts from a Sawzall and slipping it on with a clamp/brace.
> ...


If I were you Id check out the Tahatsu motors. They are lighter weight and are doing an incredible job at being dependable. I run a LT25 with a Tohatsu 20 no jack plate, no grab bar just as clean and simple as I can get her. Depending on where you want to run the Classis will be a great rig for you. Although Whitewater on a hard north or northwest wind can beat any skiff up. Yours will make it possible to run the little known inside routes around Whitewater and keep you in calm water.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Backflow said:


> Had the maiden voyage and finally got a feeling for the classic.
> 
> Everything Seth said was spot on. I’m at 230 on the back bench and noticed when I leaned forward a bit (even the slightest amount of shifting forward) would make this boat plane out.
> 
> ...


Your right these boats are not traditional poling friendly. I find standing in the bow and using a shorter pole more like a kayak paddle works great on mine. From the stern these things don't want to spin at all. as for weight in the bow.. Try laying a bag of lead shot under the nose cap. It will add just enough to balance you out. Then if you have someone go with you simply take it out.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Flatbroke426 said:


> If I were you Id check out the Tahatsu motors. They are lighter weight and are doing an incredible job at being dependable. I run a LT25 with a Tohatsu 20 no jack plate, no grab bar just as clean and simple as I can get her. Depending on where you want to run the Classis will be a great rig for you. Although Whitewater on a hard north or northwest wind can beat any skiff up. Yours will make it possible to run the little known inside routes around Whitewater and keep you in calm water.


Oooops sorry.. Just saw your pics and see you already have a motor.. Its a great set up what you have. Enjoy it


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I also stand on the center seat to pole when I am solo. Balances the boat. I agree this boat doesn’t want to spin on pole. Trolling motor is a great option This boat is so light a small trolling motor will sneak you around in 8” or so of water. I Pole when it is shallower. Stake out poles or power pole micro lock you in place for when you are fishing solo.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey Flatbroke426,

thanks for chiming in!
I think the lead shot bag Under the nose cap is a phenomenal idea !
as I have been trying to figure out what to rig in there thank you.

The Yamaha is about 130lbs I can see why gheenoe endorses Tohatsu, has to be because of the weight. 

I’m having a blast with the 20 regardless , a 25 must be nice! But scary.
I will definitely give a shot poling it from the bow , with the kayak length/push pole, turning it from the stern ain’t as easy, like you mentioned


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

That is a sweet looking set up Sethsawyer! 

I’m debating where is the optimal place for my casting platform is, yours looks set up decent. I may use my casting platform from the bow when solo


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Or I may just trolling motor my life away now that I think about it, easier right ?


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Flatbroke426 said:


> If I were you Id check out the Tahatsu motors. They are lighter weight and are doing an incredible job at being dependable. I run a LT25 with a Tohatsu 20 no jack plate, no grab bar just as clean and simple as I can get her. Depending on where you want to run the Classis will be a great rig for you. Although Whitewater on a hard north or northwest wind can beat any skiff up. Yours will make it possible to run the little known inside routes around Whitewater and keep you in calm water.


I definitely from an angler point of view feel more comfortable out front than in the back . I’ve seen coot bay look like a washing machine, definitely not to be taken lightly . My majority of fishing(I think/hope) is poling or trolling around the islands and bights out front, Have lunch at a chickee , that kinda stuff. Thank you for your knowledge on WWB.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

I am loving this little boat. I had been porpoising pretty bad,but it was because I had put The trim pin on the highest setting. 
I was absolutely just flying through some of the channels in Flamingo at dead low tide 

I was conscious to not to pick up any mud but it did happen a couple times In the channel . This thing flies in some skinny water


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

First red from the noe


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Made a tiller extension out of 1 1/2” PVC , Franco coupling and a cap. It doesnt look so fancy ,but works. As I get more comfortable I will make it longer, for right now I’m cautious and rather sit on the bench as opposed to the floor of the gheenoe.


----------

